# Ovary Inaccessible



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Had follie scan today and all seemed OK apart from the fact that I have 7 follicles on my left ovary which is apparently inaccessible (they cannot get to it to collect eggs). I only have 2 on my right. Sods law. The hospital said that it may grow larger and become partially accessible, but I don't think that will happen because it has gone from partial (when small and downregged) to no access. 

Has anyone any experience of this? Is there anything i can do? Should i go ahead with only two follies, or cancel EC? I'm due to have EC on Mon or Tues next week. 

Feel deflated. 

Thanks for any responses. 

Good luck with your treatements.  

Em.


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Em,
I have had something similiar to you, but not the same.  Whenever I have scans they always struggle to find one of my ovaries and on my first egg collection they had to go through my stomach to get to it as they couldn't do it the usual way.  On my second egg collection I went right up to the day of the egg collection believing they would go through my stomach and it moved.  I don't know what will happen this time, on my scan on Monday it was hiding again!
I hope this may be of some help to you.
Good luck and let me know how you get on 
B


----------



## first timer (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a similar situation; on my first IVF they found one ovary 'difficult' but managed to access it eventually. On my 2nd attempt they couldn't get to it at all. I was pretty cross as it could have 'doubled' my chances if they had got to it. However they are the experts....so we have to trust in them at the end of the day.

With regard to progressing to EC; it will be your call. If this cycle is privately funded and there is no refund policy then you might as well....there is nothing to lose. Equally so if this is NHS  and counts as one of your entitled treatments. MOST importantly though - never forget, it only takes one. So whilst you may feel the odds are against you, they are much greater than if you stop the cycle.

Good luck
K


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi B and K,

Thanks very much for your replies.  

I have another scan tomorrow and will ask some questions then. I don't think that my clinic does abdominal collection, so it looks like I'll lose them if my ovary doesn't move. 

B, I really hope that your ovary moves again for your EC, and I wish you all the very best. I will let you know what happens. 

K, Thank you for your encouragement - I think I was just pretty shocked. I will go ahead with EC, but look forward to changing clinics and hopefully getting some answers/better care. 

I know that this is a personal question, so you don't have to answer it, but do either of you have Endo? Do you think that this would explain why our ovaries are sometimes 'hidden'? 

Em. x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi em, dont no if mine is the same or not but one of my ovaries are 'difficult' to get to - so they gave me a general anasthetic. i also have endo - not sure if it is relevant or if it is just to do with positioning anyway - may be worth asking if a general might help. good luck.


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I have endo and was told at my last scan that they might not be able to access my right ovary as it is near to a blood vessel.  At the moment I have 2 eggs on my left ovary and 5 on my right (Sod's Law).  Have to go for scan again today to see if they have grown.

My dr will only do retrieval with 5 decent sized eggs and says he wont know if he can access the right ovary until I am on the operating theatre!!

I will let you know how I get on.

Kerry
xx


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Em,
I have never thought of maybe having Endo, the nurses at my clinic never seem to be too phased  about the fact that they can't find my ovary and the possibility of going through my belly, its nornally just me that worries about it!
I will ask about this at the clinic, although if I did have Endo it would only be mild, I am sure I would know about it if I had it badly.
Best of luck Em, let me know how you get on.
Kerry, I really hope your Doctor can do a retrieval for you, how awful to get this far and not be able to have one which although is not the best of things is what we are all aiming for. I will keep my finger crossed for you.
Take Care 
B


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went back yesterday and was told I have 5 decent sized eggs but still not big enough!!  Have to go back Sunday for another scan.  Dr seems hopeful.  Said egg collection should be Thursday if they have grown.

I'll let you know what happens.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi, 

Kooks1 - Interesting about your endo and ovary. I asked on Fri about the connection and they said that it was possible that the Endo could cause them to hide by being stuck down with adhesions. However the nurse also said that my ovary was very high, so who knows! I'm surprised that my gynea in Endo op didn't tell me about it. I was very fortunate that at the time of op my ovaries were unscathed by adhesions. 

They don't do GA's at my clinic, but they said that they will sedate me very heavily and therefore be able to dig around the ovary a bit more. Fairly petrified because it just sounds mega painful.  

B - Think you're really brave having abdominal collection! re: the endo, - pain and severity don't seem to go hand in hand. It took about 9yrs for me to get unbearable symptoms. Mostly before that it mimicked irritable bowel syndrome. But pls don't worry, as IVF is the best treatment for it and knowing you have it at this stage doesn't change anything.  

Kerry - i know exactly how you feel, and i'm so sorry. There may be some hope though because; i kept on injecting and out  of nowhere i have 2 more eggs on my right (the ones on inaccessible left have stopped growing). The doc said that if the follies get big enough on the inac. ovary it can get heavier and drop, making it more access. Lastly if they sedate you enough, they can prod about and perhaps get a few by moving the blood vessel out of the way. i'm praying for you. Yes, pls keep us updated. 

I booked in for EC on Monday. Will let you know how i get on. 

Panicking about doing my HCG shot tonight. Too much mixing and the nurse forgot to tell me where to inject myself. I'm gonna go for my leg?!  

 and   to you all. 

Em. xx


----------



## JellyR (Feb 9, 2007)

I know how you girls are feeling as my right ovary always played a hiding game at my scans meaning virtually every time i had to move rooms and move scan machines to see if one machine was better than the other!

I had a GA for my collection and they really dug around to get to the follies - they didn't get them all but managed to get to some.  My doctor also planned her route at my final scan which I'm sure helped.

Em - if you're having a subcutaneous HCG shot (like the menopur ones) then you need to do it around your belly button, if it's intramuscular then it gets done in your bum (nice job for DH!).  Not sure why it matters though! Good luck with your EC for Monday - i'll be thinking of you while i'm having my ET on the same day!


----------



## moggy3 (Jan 13, 2007)

I also had the same problem with my ICSI last year, they had no end of problems finding my left ovary on each scan to check how the follies were growing, my left ovary was also very lazy producing only about 4 follicles whilst my right managed around 11.
But the more the follicles grow the more accessable your ovary becomes, quite early on I was told they might not be able to access my left ovary, but on the final scan before EC they put my mind at rest to say there wouldn't be a problem. I was also informed that your ovaries can move around a bit I had visions of them packing a suitcase and visiting some other part of my body for a few days 
Im about to start another go of either IVF or ICSI (depends on my DH sperm on the day of EC) and had a scan on tuesday and lo & behold the consultant had problems finding my left ovary (I did warn him)you'll be pleased to know he tracked it down eventually.
So please don't worry as things can change so quickly during treatment.
Much  to all

Judy xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went back for my scan yesterday and I now have about 8 decent sized eggs.  Everything seems to have moved faster than the dr anticipated!!  Had to take my midnight injection last night (and am knackered today at work).

Egg collection is scheduled for tomorrow!!  Really scared cause dont really know what to expect.

I will let you know how I get on.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey, 

I'm back from EC. All seemed to go OK, just have to wait for that call tomorrow. 

Kerry - well done on your follies. Don't worry about EC it is fine. I had sedation and went to sleep as soon as administered. Woke up, had a drink and some crisps and went home. Very simple. Just make sure that you ask for anti-sickness drugs 'cause this really helped me and i seemed to recover more quickly. Thinking of you. x

Procedure was DH called for sample, i put on gown and hat and went into room. Laid on bed, had IV put in and then went to sleep.  

B - how are you getting on? Any more scans? 

JellyR - Gave HCG in leg on Sat. We broke one of the ampoules - poor DH had glass in his fingers. Phoned doc in blind panic and then eventually got half the dose in leg. Seemed to be OK cause no-one said anything today?! 
How did your ET go? Did you get a picture of your embie(s)? 

Judy - that is so true! Thank you. 

Anyway, back to bed for me. 

Em. x


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Well done Em on a smooth egg collection, did they manage to get to both ovaries? I am keeping my finger crossed for you for good ferttilsation and a smooth transfer.
My ovary is really causing problems.  I went for a scan yesterday and they couldn't find my right one at all, I was then sent outside and told to drink loads of water to fill up my bladder so they could do an external scan, still no joy.  I have another scan on Thurs, the final one before egg collection and I am hoping that it moves.  I have 11 follicles on the left ovary that they can find so I am pleased about that.  
I asked the nurse about whether there is any link to endo and she seems to think that it is possible but in my case because it seems to move that it may not be the case for me.
Good Luck Kerry, I hope everything goes well for you, let us know how you get on 
B
X


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi B, 

In the end they got 6 from right and 5 from left. I will know more tomorrow. I spoke to embryologist this morning and she just said 'well i guess it moved then'. Spoke too soon yesterday. Drugs wore off and he really did poke me around - ouch. Got a belly ache and generally don't know what is going on - just feel rough. 

Out of 11 i got three embies. I'm grateful for the 3 but shocked that i lost so many. People keep on saying to me 'you're 28 so you will sail through', but i wish they would shut up - at the moment i don't seem to be responding as a 28 yr old!!  

I'm worried that something is wrong and in a way don't feel healthy or ready to have embies on board. I don't want to freeze them and wait though because you can lose them. 

Desperately hoping that i feel better when i wake up tom morning. Got ET at 11:30. 

Fingers crossed about your ovary. I hope you get loads of follies and it makes it heavy so it moves.  Follie dance:  


Love Em. x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went for my ec yesterday.  They took out 5 eggs and have just telephoned to tell me that all 5 have fertilised.  I seriously cant believe my luck!

They are going to chose the best 2 to put back in on Friday afternoon.  I am so excited!!

Can anybody tell me after they have been put back in how long do I have to rest for?  I dont need to stay off work for the whole 2ww do I?

Thanks


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Well done Kerry and good luck for Friday.  There are no hard & fast rules about resting during the 2ww, my clinic, say just go back to normal but if you read Zita West's book she recommends bed rest for I think the first 3 days and ideally taking it easy after that.  I always take the 2ww of work (unpaid) because of the long commute I have to work and the fact that my day is long and I feel I am better at home than at work but that is my personal choice.  You should do what you are happy with.
Hi Em, I think you should have had your ET by now, I hope it all went well for you. try not to worry too much and I know what you mean about people giving you advice, most of them don't know what they are talking about and don't have the faintest idea about the worries IVF brings, try to think of yourself now that you have your embies on board and look after yourself over the 2ww. Keep in touch & let me know how you get on 
Take Care 
B


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls - hope this may reassure you or maybe it's not relevant.

But at my base and follie scans, at 2 clinics they have always had probs trying to locate my L ovary - and it gets uncomfortable and tender with all the prodding.  Both from fingers trying to push me around and the scan prob.  So I had been left with the impression that I was a "bit abnormal". 

Anyway, just been to the Lister to start again and I mentioned at the scan my L ovary prob - and she completely dismissed it and said it's v. common in lots of girls and it's due to the ovary being in the same place as the bowel - and worsened if the bowel is full.

So there you go, what a relief to know - something so obvious and simple.


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Am due to go for et tomorrow at 4.15.  Clinic telephoned me today to tell me that only 2 of the eggs were grade 1 and they will put these ones back in.

I was a bit disappointed cause when they telephoned me to tell me all 5 had fertilised I thought that this must mean all 5 were grade 1.  But apparently the other 3 are grade 2 and 3.

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kerry  - don't get so down, at my recent start again appt - I wanted to stress to the Doc that I get Grade 1's - and he said in IVF terms the grading is not so important it's how many cells they have that is significant for achieving implantation and pg.

Good luck with ET - make sure you get plenty of rest - get DH on the case.

Sue


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well went for my et yesterday it was horrendous!!  Apparently I have a "kink" in my womb and he couldnt find the hole for the needle.  He tried about 4 different methods before finally getting the two eggies in!!  He said it was the hardest one he had ever done - trust me!!

Anyway I have two eggies getting comfy now.  Was a bit concerned last night as I passed a bit of blood and also this morning I have quite a lot of discharge.  Can anyone tell me if this is normal??

Thanks

Kerry
xxx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

oh sorry you had such a bad time of it yesterday !!! just wanted to wish you well, i am sure that the blood is normal, what with all the poking around he did !
it says on my clinic info sheet that you may get some blood after et, so am sure you will be fine.... just put you feet up an rest x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kerry

Sorry to hear ET was such a nightmare for you - it should be such a joyous time.

Did you have a full bladder - that makes a difference cos it stretches the uterus ?

As for the bleeding - you may get some, not usually tho, but I would keep an eye on it and if you are concerned about the colour or amount contact the clinic - at least for peace of mind.    The Doc knows you had a tough time so maybe expecting your call to say about bleeding.

I don't want to worry you but all his poking it could have burst a vessel or something - so keep an eye.


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.  I keep telling myself that the bleeding is probably from the et.  Apparently dr warned dh that I would have some bleeding but dont know if dh is just making it up!!

My bladder was full to bursting!!  I had to wait 3 hours before I could have a wee.  I wanted to cry!!!


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Kerry, 

Sorry to hear about your ET, but congratulations on your eggs and getting there in the end - it is quite a milestone. 

3 Hours - crikey! I don't think I could have waited. Well done. 

Wishing you the best of luck in your 2ww, get plenty of rest (the progesterone will make you tired too) and get DH to make all the dinners! 

Take care,

Em.


----------

